# DealExtreme U2 "fake" review (Lux version)



## tenfour (Jan 30, 2007)

FIRST I will say that these types of lights spark lots of controversy. This review is purely observational - based on functionality. Forget about price, manufacturer, or other emotional / philosophical comments.

I KINDLY ASK THAT IF YOU WANT TO ARGUE THE MORAL / ETHICAL / EMOTIONAL / PHILOSOPHICAL DETAILS OF RIPPING OFF THE SUREFIRE DESIGN/NAME, START YOUR OWN THREAD. It's all been heard before, and I'd hate to see a technical review thread turn into the same old mush of complaining.

Ok I finally received the DealExtreme U2 clone. Ordered 1/18/2007, Received 1/30/2007.

It looks almost EXACTLY like a U2. SureFire logo and everything.
- It has a cheapy thin glass lens
- Smooth reflector
- No pocket clip
- tail clicky works differently than U2 and is difficult to use
- the "selector ring" is just for show, it doesn't even move
- 18650's work just fine in both modes

I have no way to do a runtime graph so don't expect that.

The light has 2 levels. The first level is just about equivelant to the U2's higest (level 6) mode.

The 2nd level is about equivelant to the U2's level 4 mode.

The parts fit together well. None of them are loc-tite'd. The "selector ring" is glued onto the body; i could not remove it (in fact i broke my vice trying)

The tail clicky sucks. You have to press it at like a certain angle to make it click, otherwise it feels like it jams and won't budge. Gross.

There is no momentary-on... 1st click = high level, 2nd click = low level, click again = off. The only gripe about the UI is that the light turns on when the switch is on its way back OUT. So, when you press it IN, the light is still off. When you let go of the switch, then it turns on (reverse clicky).

EDIT: The tail cap can be fixed - it can be disassembled from the inside, and there are lots of loose-fitting parts. Mine were all shoved off to the side, making the switch barely work. centering them made it work just fine, but i have yet to actually secure the parts centered. some other time when i'm not so lazy i guess...

If you remove the reflector, you can get a really nice wide clean flood of light - I might actually prefer it this way for some things.

EDIT: a few more comments:
- the tailcap is not compatible with the U2, and vice-versa
- the beam is pretty good. a little messy, but no big holes, donuts, stuff like that. there's less spill than a U2, and a tighter hot spot.
- the "selector ring" is aluminum
- the light is cast, not machined.

EDIT (2nd revision): Water resistancy. I dunked the light under my full kitchen sink of water for a few minutes, clicking like mad on the switch. SEEMED to work like a charm, but found that the LED was just barely lit while the light was off. I opened the tailcap again and found that water had gotten into the switch. So, it's NOT water resistant unless you find a way to seal the tailcap rubber.

Pictures... Note that my U2 is a lux lotter loser, and I have a relatively blue beam as it is.


Here is the packaging.







Inside the white box, the light was taped in bubble paper:






Compared to my U2. The clone is on top. Yep that's the surefire logo there, and surefire-looking serial number. The serial number is fake. Other people that have purchased this light also got A02621...





Compared to my U2 again. The clone is the top one.






Down the barrel!






Again.






Tail clicky is shorter. Notice the surefire.com link there... Also note that my U2 has Nekomane's z58 tailguard on it. That mod will not work with this clone, because the tailcap is all 1 piece.





Head assembly; apologies for the blur.





Without the reflector. Looks like an easy modee...






The tail cap - notice there is no spring. That is a spring-loaded piece of metal there.






Down the battery shaft. The head does not detach like the U2's. I am using my U2 to light the tube =)






Again...






High level, 1 meter away.
Real U2 on the left
Clone U2 on the right






High level, 1 meter away - exposure 1/1000 sec to compare beams.
Real U2 on the left
Clone U2 on the right





Low level, 1 meter away
Real U2 on the left (at level 4)
Clone U2 on the right (on low level)






Low level, 1 meter away - exposure 1/1000 sec to compare beams.
Real U2 on the left
Clone U2 on the right


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

I feel sorry for anybody who buys these second hand, thinking they are getting a real Surefire. I've seen copies before, but this is counterfeit. They put the Surefire label on the side, good grief!


----------



## KROMATICS (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*



Art Vandelay said:


> I feel sorry for anybody who buys these second hand, thinking they are getting a real Surefire. I've seen copies before, but this is counterfeit. They put the Surefire label on the side, good grief!



Unbelievable. It was bad enough they copied the U2 design. With the Surefire logo and url there can be no doubt it was specifically designed for scamming people. Companies like this are despicable and should not be given our business. I wonder if Surefire can sue them as it's apparently _Thunderdome_ over in China as far as IP is concerned.


----------



## Mr_Light (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

Two things: 

I wonder if the reflector is deep enough for a CREE star swap?

Finaly, how long do they think they can get away with putting Surefire labeling on these? Kind of makes the coincidental resemblance argument a little tough to swallow....


----------



## 9volt (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

NIce review! I've been waiting for more info on this light. Do you feel it's worth the $25 or whatever they are charging for it?


----------



## 9volt (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*



tenfour said:


> I KINDLY ASK THAT IF YOU WANT TO ARGUE THE MORAL / ETHICAL / EMOTIONAL / PHILOSOPHICAL DETAILS OF RIPPING OFF THE SUREFIRE DESIGN/NAME, START YOUR OWN THREAD. It's all been heard before, and I'd hate to see a technical review thread turn into the same old mush of complaining.



I agree with the OP, please take it to another thread.


----------



## tenfour (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*



> Do you feel it's worth the $25 or whatever they are charging for it?



dammitjim: I need to use it a bit more. To me, the biggest functional drawback to the light is that the tailcap sucks. I assume I can fix that easily. Secondly, I don't know what the runtime on it looks like.

There are a lot of "pro"s about this light though - for $20, you get a 18650 compatible light with good beam, 2 levels, water resistant...

at the moment i'm happy i got it. time will tell the rest of the story.


----------



## tenfour (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

OK I have made a lot of revisions to the review. Most notably I found that the light is NOT water resistant. I just need to seal up the tail and it should be OK though.


----------



## stonehold (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

Thanks for the info. I'm in a biusness which lives or dies by intellectual property, so the question of legitimacy is of course relevant to me. As a newbie I was not aware of the light cloning going on and may have gotten one if not for your post. My enlightenment continues.


----------



## 270winchester (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*



> FIRST I will say that these types of lights spark lots of controversy. This review is purely observational - based on functionality. Forget about price, manufacturer, or other emotional / philosophical comments.



by this type of lights you mean blatant rip-off of a legitimate product designed to scam people? dang it they better cause controversy!! I don't care if I get ban for saying this, but people like you should be ashamed of yourselves.

there I said it. CPF has seen its lowest day since I joined two and half years ago.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

Looks like this good be a good host for a Cree mod, which would make this one hell of a light. Maybe your model was a dud as far as the tailcap goes. Looks like a pretty damn good deal for under $30 shipped.


----------



## mchlwise (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*



270winchester said:


> by this type of lights you mean blatant rip-off of a legitimate product designed to scam people? dang it they better cause controversy!! I don't care if I get ban for saying this, but people like you should be ashamed of yourselves.
> 
> there I said it. CPF has seen its lowest day since I joined two and half years ago.



You're sure on one today.  

Thanks Tenfour for the objective and informative review. :goodjob:


----------



## kabkbak7321 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*



adirondackdestroyer said:


> Looks like this good be a good host for a Cree mod, which would make this one hell of a light. Maybe your model was a dud as far as the tailcap goes. Looks like a pretty damn good deal for under $30 shipped.


 
I have recieved the same light,The tailcap is verry finicky.
overall a good light for the price.
Make sure you use surefire cells in it!


----------



## tenfour (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*



> Make sure you use surefire cells in it!


Why?


----------



## kabkbak7321 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

Just poking fun.When I got mine Surefire cells were all I had to put in it.:lolsign:


----------



## aurich_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

some should notify surefire about this, maybe they could inform us customs and do something about it.
there should be better ways to obtain a cheap housing for your mods.....

h

and i cant believe there are lengthy discussions in this forum about posting the 07 surefire catalogue based on copyright concerns and then people over here are promoting the sale of this light. 

in germany havng such a light would be a fellony/misdemeanor

p.s.: sent an email to surefire, maybe they can do something about it


----------



## jch79 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

Deleted.


----------



## McGizmo (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*



tenfour said:


> FIRST I will say that these types of lights spark lots of controversy. This review is purely observational - based on functionality. Forget about price, manufacturer, or other emotional / philosophical comments.
> 
> I KINDLY ASK THAT IF YOU WANT TO ARGUE THE MORAL / ETHICAL / EMOTIONAL / PHILOSOPHICAL DETAILS OF RIPPING OFF THE SUREFIRE DESIGN/NAME, START YOUR OWN THREAD. It's all been heard before, and I'd hate to see a technical review thread turn into the same old mush of complaining.



As you wish but I would like to point out that intrinsic in this piece of poop forgery is a utter disregard for morals or ethics so it makes sense that any review would also be devoid of such. :shrug:

As always, one's vote with their dollars is heard and counted. Perhaps a group buy could be initiatied for someone to rip off a real Sure Fire dealer* of real SureFire goods and we could have a technical discussion on them after we bought them. You know, compare tints and such. Again, we could leave the morals and ethics out. :thumbsdow


* I am in no way proposing this because the CPF has rules about suggesting anything known to be illegal. This was suggested in jest as well as utter disgust!


----------



## tenfour (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

Hmm. I had no idea I was going to turn into a badguy from this :/

For what it's worth, I am not devoid of morals. as stated, i was hoping for the sake of information & truth that we could leave judgements elsewhere, and leave facts in here.

I need to clarify some things here in my own defense.

1) I am not promoting the sale of this light. I bought it mostly with the intention of making this review. I was amazed when I received it that it had SF branding. At that point should I have said "ok shady dealings are involved, no review?" I don't think so. I said "well, the light works. And people are curious about it. Emotions aside, I will detail the functionality for those are curious."

2) I purposely wished to keep comments about the morality of this light separate from discussion of the technical details for what I hope are obvious reasons. I do have opinions on the morality of products like this. I think it's discipable (sp?).


Please do not pass judgement onto me.


----------



## greenLED (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*



aurich_ said:


> some should notify surefire about this, maybe they could inform us customs and do something about it.


Waaaay ahead of you, aurich. I sent them an e-mail when the first glimpses of this light went public. AFAIK, the info was passed onto their legal department. 


I said it on the other thread about this light:



> Stick to your ethics. Vote with your wallet.
> 
> Personally, I'm :green: at the whole thing.


----------



## mchlwise (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*



tenfour said:


> Hmm. I had no idea I was going to turn into a badguy from this :/



Personally, I think you're doing a great service by posting this review, and I applaud you for doing such. 

(I'll justify my position, lest the mob mentality accuse me of "supporting" this light's sale and call for my permanent ban :sigh: )

I feel this way for a few reasons:

1) you have clearly shown through pictures and text the differences between the knock-off and the authentic Surefire. 

In the future, this will allow people who don't know any better to compare the light they got and know if it's authentic or a knock-off. 

2) you have shown the lights performance, allowing people to make an informed decision. 

Without your review, people would not have as much information. People may now buy the light because of that information, or they may decide to pass on the light when they would have otherwise bought it out of curiosity. 

3) information is never a bad thing, and I believe in freedom to make informed decisions.

There are plenty of people around here who would advocate completely ignoring this light in the hopes it will go away. Others want people to know about it so they will go out and lynch those who made it. 

I believe that people should be allowed to make their own informed choices, and that the more information they have, the better they will be able to choose. 

By providing information, you have helped, not hurt. 

:rock:


----------



## aurich_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

good job greenled, too quick for me.. 
just thought i had to do sth about it...

@mchlwise: i agree that tenfour did an excellent job (in showing how bad the clone is), but comments from some people promoting the sale of the light is another thing altogether


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

As a review it is just peachy. It tells us a lot about how the light works.

I can not BELIEVE that it is marked exactly like a Surefire. The possibilites, ALL BAD! make my head hurt!

I can't afford the real thing. But I'd NEVER buy a CARBON COPY CLONE of it!


----------



## Mike M (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

I've been out of town for the last couple days so I haven't been able to post. I recieved my U2 clone Friday. Packaging, etc was the same, even the serial number (A02621). I spent less than 30 bucks for this light because I was looking for a less than 30 buck light. I own 4 other SF's and have my share of modded Mags. I buy my stuff from "the little guy" and don't usually buy what I consider to be high dollar stuff from places like eBay, the money stays in town if it is available. 

Anyways, I have several LED lights (No real U2's sorry) and this light packs a punch. I guess I am impressed with the output. I have had a few days to mess with it and it works well. the switch is clunky but seems to have no alignment issues. It is very hard to push and looks unsealed as stated above. The body has a large ID. 2 SF batteries "rattle" kind of like a [email protected] but I can't complain.

All in all, worth my 30 bucks and 2 weeks waiting.
FWIW I had no idea that light would be as much of a clone as it is. I was intoduced to DX and this light here under a title U2 copy now available, I guess the title was very correct.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

Don't dis tenfour for doing the review! If he had not done it we would not have
known that it was a counterfeit, rather than merely a clone.
It also doesn't seem to be all that great a light anyway.
There are plenty of other cheap Chinese lights out there,
including some that already have Cree XR-E LEDs.

Obviously, a counterfeit Surefire is likely to be confiscated by Customs,
making it a dubious bargain even if you don't care about the ethics of it.


----------



## Brighteyez (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

My guess is that they're sending it through the mail and the Customs people that are assigned to the Postal Service facilities are just passing them through as a Passed Free item given their low value, and not knowing what is actually in the envelopes (often heat sealed plastic envelopes.) My guess is that a complaint to either Customs or the Postal Inspection Service with one of those envelopes would probably put the items on a watch list. 

If an entire shipment were to come through conventional commercial channels, it would most likely be confiscated as you mentioned since many Customs enforcement personnel would indeed know what a real Surefire product looked like.



AndyTiedye said:


> Obviously, a counterfeit Surefire is likely to be confiscated by Customs,
> making it a dubious bargain even if you don't care about the ethics of it.


----------



## 270winchester (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

Exactly. I can't afford a U2 myself either. THat's why I don't have one.



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> As a review it is just peachy. It tells us a lot about how the light works.
> 
> I can not BELIEVE that it is marked exactly like a Surefire. The possibilites, ALL BAD! make my head hurt!
> 
> I can't afford the real thing. But I'd NEVER buy a CARBON COPY CLONE of it!


----------



## fishx65 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

Great review!!


----------



## justmyluck (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

Kudos to tenfour for posting this review. I echo what someone said above in that information in and of itself is a good thing. He took a chance on this flashlight, and is simply giving a review of what he found (and rather objectively I might add).

What I would say bothers me slightly is the reaction this thread has gotten, and in such, I feel sorry for tenfour having to bear this. I see this as a case of common courtesy. Tenfour prefaced his review asking for the debate of ethical/moral issues to be taken elsewhere. Hey, we all know this was going to be a copy of some sort from the sales pictures. This has been well discussed/argued elsewhere (a LOT). But yet some users felt the need to come here into tenfour's thread and still bring up the very issues he asked to have taken elsewhere. Frankly, I find that to be nothing less than rude.

It would have taken all of 2 minutes to start a new thread to discuss ONLY the moral/ethical/copyright implications of this particular light, as opposed to the performance which was supposed to be discussed here.

I may be a relative newcomer here at CPF...I love the fact that an amazing amount of data and opinions are available here for review...but I do feel that this blantant disregard for the requests of original posters is far too out of line and should be dealt with.

My 2 cents...thanks for reading.

Eric


----------



## daveman (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

A clone would be fine.
A counterfeit is not.

This is flat out forgery.

Well done on the review though.


----------



## rookie (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

Thanx for the great review and detailed pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## McGizmo (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

tenfour,
I feel I owe you an apology. I falsly assumed that you purchased this light knowing it was labeled as a SureFire U2. To me, such a purchase, regardless of intent would be considered dubious. Your request to keep the ethics out of this thread seemed like asking too much and especially in light of some of the follow up comments where not only was the morals or ethics ignored by the poster, questions were raised as if there was no issue what so ever.

Anyway, your review is sound and well stated. If this light is brought to market without obvious misreprentation as a forgery, it may have a legitimate place. 

The light has not hurt SureFire here on CPF as any news can be good news for the marketing people. Beyond CPF any forgery has negative effect on all but those exploiting the ignorant or unknowing.

Well, I got long winded and didn't plan to. I see you as an innocent and honest messenger here and I don't hold the message itself against you but thank you for bringing it out.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

I just purchased one ****SOLELY**** for evaluation on my website; PK at SureFire will definitely be furnished with the URL when the web page is published.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*



Brighteyez said:


> My guess is that they're sending it through the mail and the Customs people that are assigned to the Postal Service facilities are just passing them through as a Passed Free item given their low value, and not knowing what is actually in the envelopes (often heat sealed plastic envelopes.) My guess is that a complaint to either Customs or the Postal Inspection Service with one of those envelopes would probably put the items on a watch list.



Exactly! And does it not seem extremely likely that such a complaint will
be forthcoming from Surefire? And how would Customs respond? Wouldn't
they start opening up everything that comes in from Dealextreme? Most of
what they sell is on the up-and-up, like their newly-released Cree lights,
which many of us (including me) have on order, but we may still be a long
time getting it now.

Anybody want to post on dealextreme's bboard about it?

FWIW, kaidomain sells a lot of the same stuff, but no faux Surefires.


----------



## M I K (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*



mchlwise said:


> Personally, I think you're doing a great service by posting this review, and I applaud you for doing such.
> 
> (I'll justify my position, lest the mob mentality accuse me of "supporting" this light's sale and call for my permanent ban :sigh: )
> 
> ...





I agree 100%. God bless the USA, CPF and the real SF.


----------



## abvidledUK (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

Don't apologise.

The excellent review is most welcome and allows buying decisions to be made on the technical merits.

It's sold as Surefire U2 Style K2 Flashlight Black

It's not marketed as Surefire U2 K2 Flashlight Black

The photo's don't purport to claim it is a Surefire U2 Style K2 Flashlight Black

We all know it's probably lower quality (maybe not)

There are so many posts berating SF and SF CS, is it any wonder a copy is introduced.

It may have the SF logo on it, but that is not discovered until receipt.

So, having purchased the Surefire U2 Style K2 Flashlight Black, and discovering it is only a Surefire U2 Style K2 Flashlight Black, and not a real SF torch, you can return it, all costs covered.

I think a lot of the fuss is because SF claim that their torches are all made in the USA.

"Where was my flashlight made?
In the U.S.A. SureFire is proud of the fact that it has not joined the outsourcing trend, and maintains manufacturing, assembly and test facilities in Southern California."

If they were made in China, ala Fenix, and distributed in USA, would there be all this fuss.

CPF'ers seem quite content to buy, keep and recommend Fenix clones, albeit, w/o Fenix logo.


No doubt, if there is commercial dubiousness going on, then the manufacturers of the Surefire U2 Style K2 Flashlight Black will be asked to remove from sale, followed by court action.

However, the fact that the manufacturers (and the dealer) are based in Asia may negate this somewhat.

I do not condone, nor do I object to the Surefire U2 Style K2 Flashlight Black.

Just my 99p's worth.

Nice review.

I won't be buying one, based on technical merits alone.


----------



## PEU (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

I also was expecting to see a review, thanks 10-4 for doing it. 
What I don't understand is why the dealer choosed to forge a brand and the shape, I can't think of any good intention if you go that way, no matter how you call it or the wording you use to sell the stuff, its plain wrong. 

A shame, because the light at $20~$26 shipped is not a bad deal at all... :shakehead


Pablo


----------



## tenfour (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

Thanks for the kind words 

Another update regarding the tailcap - it comes apart in these pieces (in order):

boot
shim (circular plastic piece with raised circle in the center)
housing (big plastic thing that keeps the switch in place)
switch
threaded conductive washer
brass contact
plastic cover


Using J-B Weld, I glued:
- the shim to the boot, and
- the housing to the switch
...all as centered as i could get using my eyes. Let cure, reinstall, and the switch is just fine now.

Unfortunately, I tightened the lid on my JB Weld too much though, and it got a small crack out of which compound spilled all over my desk. Oh well!

My final plan is to remove the surefire branding, so i don't get a sick feeling every time I use this light.


----------



## Atomic6 (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

Interesting Review on several levels. Illegal booty for sure. Hard to place ethics aside on black market goods and brand names. I think I'd rather have one good light ($$ Surefire) than buy 2-4 crappy clones and end up spending the same amount eventually when it is all said and done. Easy to say-hard to do. Tempting to throw down $29.00 at-a-time. Very hard to plunk-down $200.00.


----------



## paulr (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

Tenfour I've been wondering how one might remove that Surefire branding. Grinding off the ano finish doesn't sound too nice. I guess you could paint over it with black enamel nail polish or something like that.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

Very good review/warning at the same time :thumbsup:
The light would fit perfectly with my Rolax watch, Benchmaid knife and Leathermen multi-tool.  

The bad thing about the counterfit is the unsuspecting consumer that buys one on Ebay. They might send it in to Surefire with complaints about the quality or start bashing them online. 

It must of been shocking to open up a "Surefire U2 style" light and find out it has Surefire logos on the barrel.  Shame, they should of left the non-functional Surefire bling off the light and built just the light.


----------



## Brum (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*



paulr said:


> Tenfour I've been wondering how one might remove that Surefire branding. Grinding off the ano finish doesn't sound too nice. I guess you could paint over it with black enamel nail polish or something like that.


I believe kitchen sink deplugger/oven cleaner (correct translation?) can be used to dissolve the ano coating. A bit of sanding, a few hours of dremeling with a polishthingy attached and you have a very shiny light. You can get it to be a complete mirror (patience....), but then you couldnt hold it anymore due to fingerprints. I find sanded light (1200grid) to look very nicely. You could also have it sandblasted and clearcoated afterwards, that also looks very good.


----------



## Pax et Lux (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*



tenfour said:


> It's all been heard before, and I'd hate to see a technical review thread turn into the same old mush of complaining.


 
I read the review with interest (and horror) - a good piece of journalism.

I am pleased someone actually took the time to show what this light is all about, and compare the fake to the real thing. . . and I think more people would have applauded your hard work had it not been for that one word, "mush."

Being honest, I feel a bit uneasy, because I use a $1 Photon clone - does this make my a hipocrite?


----------



## cutlerylover (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*



Sorry double post...I have got to learn to be patient and just let the page load before clickign again, lol...


----------



## cutlerylover (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

Listen it stinks that there are counterfeits out there like this, mainly in my opinion because someone who migth not know anythgin abotu lights can buy one and the quality reflects surefire because it has that anme on it...to a noob this may put off that person to surefire products, which stinks...but on the other hand most of us CPF members know the difference and can shoose not to purchase these counterfeit lights...My biggest concern will be when these are put on ebay under surefire, and when they pop up here on the forums in the sale thread...I wouldn't want a new member to say wow what a price on that surefire and buy them and be dissapointed...

Now I have been a fan and collector of Zippo lighters for years, and they have hundreds of COUNTERFEIT ligthters to compete with, I mean the same right down to the markings on the bottom, and even the insert! Not collectors know what to look for to make sure the lighters in question are real or not but again people new to collecting do not and they get fooled over and over again...Infact Zippo has a crack staff of over a dozen lawyers who are constanlty lookign for these dealer who sell them and pursuing legal action...but for the most part they can never touch the makers...they do 2 things to help...They sometimes hit the jackpot with customs, once seizing over 2,000 counterfeits in one shipment! And the other thing they do is contact dealer and sellers of these fakes...Sometiems On ebay if they are repeat offenders...Sellign one or 2 might be a mistake and you migth not know what your selling, but people who sell hundreds one bay, they are the ones really getting into trouble! And onlien stores who sell them and get caught are sued as well...I belong to Zippoclick the Zippo collectors club, and there is a section on their forum that is just meant to post where you spot fakes, and they have Zippo staff monitoring that section of the forum 24/7...

What I think might happen is that fifthunit/dealextreme will go out of buisness if Surefire see that they are selling these...even though they might not make them...

I see counterfeits in every one of my hobbies...Knives, Zippos, and now flashlights...I don't collect Watches but we all know about watch counterfeits (rolex, Omega, etc...) Pretty much anythign nice has cheap copies and counterfeits...

But don't get em wrong, a copy, or clone is one thing but to actually use logos and name brands is a whole different ball game...Clones can slip through the cracks since sometimes they change the design just a bit, but there is no reason to use another companies name, thats just asking for it...

p.s. I too use photon clones...it doesn't say photon on it, but if it did would I not buy them anymore...? Maybe im a bad guy too...?


----------



## josean (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

I joined this forum because I am interested in quality flashlights. I have already about 20 chinese unknow brand poor quality led flashlights, and I am not interested anymore in such kind of products.

I have nothing against chinese products (in fact I am very happy with several Fenixes I owe, and even I have given several more as gifts), but I do not want crappy products (direct driven leds, decorative o-rings which do not seal the tube, clickies which get broken after several days of use, and so on).

I will take this post just as informative, as a kind of "be careful when you buy your next flashlight and do not buy a fake product".


----------



## cutlerylover (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

If nothgin else this just shows us what to look for and what not to buy...If your against this light, which many of you are, than this thread gives you information that migth be helpfull as to not buy this by mistake from someone...So I certainly appreciate this thread and review, and I thank Tenfour for posting it!


----------



## iced_theater (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

I was wondering how that light would compare, but since it seems it's just like your average Chinese light, it's most likely not worth it to buy.


----------



## tenfour (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

iced_theater: yea if anyone's dying for a cheapy chinese light, you'll be much better off going with the cheapy "DX 3W Cree" light on the same site. For many reasons =)


----------



## KROMATICS (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*



abvidledUK said:


> I think a lot of the fuss is because SF claim that their torches are all made in the USA.



No, the fuss is because they not only copied Surefire's design but also used their logo, product name and website address on the product. That's just plain wrone and illegal in most countries. I think most people understand and appreciate that.

The light could have stood on it's own merits had they used their own design and marketing. That just makes this situation even more ridiculous.


----------



## tenfour (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

It was asked to me in a PM about compatibility of parts between the real SF U2. The answer is that nothing is compatible between them except the batteries =)

The tailcap did "fit" but not very well on the U2, and it didn't function. Same vice-versa.

It _would have _been nice to use the 18650 tube on the U2, but I don't think it's possible. At the same time I am quite happy that the parts are not interchangeable - I would be disgusted to see people swapping between the U2 and this light and selling them.

There is a seam at the base of the fake selector ring - it looks like superglue or something. I tried disassembling it but failed. I might try again later.


----------



## Glen C (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

Tenfour, thanks for your post, I was totally unaware that any counterfeit Surefire product was out there, alerts one to be a bit more cautious.

You must have got one hell of a surprise when you opened the box and saw the logo


----------



## tenfour (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

Yes I was blown away :/


----------



## tenfour (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

Well that was a failed experiment!
I couldn't pry the seam apart, so i heated it up. Still no dice. I tried tapping it with a hammer. No luck.

Tried turning it back on.... no luck there either! It's dead. Turned it off, took out batteries, and ahhh the smell of burnt electronics.

No visible damage to the electronics, but I'm guessing it's forever dead.

I also managed to screw up the anodizing quite a bit while whomping on it in a vice, hammers, and wrenches. So, as many folks are certainly happy to visualize, it's flat-lined after a fair beating.

:toilet:


----------



## Brighteyez (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

Since I never trusted that place when they were fronting as a business presence in Blaine, Washington (right at the US-Canadian border, when they gave every clue of operating out of Richmond BC), I kind of held back in another thread on this vendor, merely suggesting that people could show their support for Surefire by not purchasing the product that violates their mark, though my real thought was that people might want to just boycott this vendor entirely.

But yes, if Customs follows through properly, they would be applying more scupulous inspection to products from this vendor. And when they discover that the merchant has misrepresented the value of the merchandise, they should levy the tarriffs on an estimated value that they determine to be appropriate. But you weren't born yesterday (I've seen your picture  ), so I think we both know that things that should be are always the way that things go when it comes to government agencies. ... now I wonder if FEMA is going to have a clearance sale on trailers ... 



AndyTiedye said:


> Exactly! And does it not seem extremely likely that such a complaint will
> be forthcoming from Surefire? And how would Customs respond? Wouldn't
> they start opening up everything that comes in from Dealextreme? Most of
> what they sell is on the up-and-up, like their newly-released Cree lights,
> ...


----------



## robm (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

I have just checked the website - and the U2 is no longer listed.


----------



## St8kout (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

This means that if you buy a U2 off ebay (or anywhere), you better make sure the serial number is not the same as the counterfeit models, since they're all the same number, (A02621).


----------



## Mr_Light (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

Just saw this on EBAY:

SUREFIRE U2 ULTRA Flashlight NEW in Box NO Res BK-WH!
Item number: 170076883362
Current bid is one cent and shipping is $8.

I wonder what the odds of this being authentic are? It may get tough to sell real U2s in the future.


----------



## Carpenter (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*



> Just saw this on EBAY:
> 
> SUREFIRE U2 ULTRA Flashlight NEW in Box NO Res BK-WH!
> Item number: 170076883362
> ...


 

I just asked what the serial # is on that one going for 1 cent.

I'm wondering if they will reply?


----------



## tenfour (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

Please let us know!


----------



## Carpenter (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

Question to seller:
Can you please let me know the serial # of the U2

First reply from the seller:
sure the upc no is 084871125413. This is the newest version of the U2.


I'm sending him this back
Thanks, but I'm more interested in the serial # of the actual flashlight. It's right under the Surefire logo and I think it starts with an "A". 
Any bets on the reply?

P.S. It's now at $77


----------



## fire-stick (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

The seller also has other Surefire items for sale (SUREFIRE M4, SUREFIRE 9AN, and a SUREFIRE M3T) so maybe the U2 is for real? Nevertheless it's at a $100 now.

All emotions aside... That was a pretty good review. The more information someone has the better.

It does look like a decent little light, I just wish they wouldn't have made it an exact copy of the U2.

One thing stands true, the level of quality in a well crafted, rock solid, american made product, like the REAL U2, is hard to match!

I hate how they use the word Surefire on ebay..... 

like you search for Surefire and it comes up looking like this.

Cheap wanna be Tactical Flashlight compatible w/ Surefire batteries


----------



## Norm (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

fire-stick do you have links to the Surefire products? I can't find them.
Norm


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

tenfour -

Thank you for exposing this counterfeit for what it really is. I have added warnings to my main page, U2 review and Fakes, Frauds, and Fallacies page. I'd hate to have someone find a great deal on a U2 on ebay only to get this piece of garbage. This has HUGE potential for abuse on ebay and unethical internet dealers.

For sale: brand new U2 in box, great deal at $190.00! 400 in stock.


----------



## AluminumOvercast (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

I don't know whether to cry of laugh.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

Based on the review and other forum comments the flashlight sounds like a piece of junk to me. I prefer the real thing to cheaply-made imitations. So-called "bargains" usually don't turn out to be one after all.

Fakes are called fakes for a reason. :thumbsdow


----------



## Danbo (Feb 2, 2007)

I look at this ripoff light, the same way I look at those junky India/Pakistan/China ripoff "knives" that you see at gun shows; with amazement, disgust and pity. Amazement, that anybody's conscience would allow them to create such a POS in the first place. Disgust, at the cheezy way they're marketed, and pity upon anybody who supports such a thing by buying them.


----------



## LawKid (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

I too applaud the OP for his/her review of this. Had I not read this, I might have fallen for it. Now I know what to watch out for. I didn't even know that there was such a thing as a counterfeit SureFire before reading this.


----------



## Carpenter (Feb 7, 2007)

Danbo said:


> and pity upon anybody who supports such a thing by buying them.


 
More like pity for the person who buys one of these clones thinking they are getting the real SureFire U2 either for the cheap price or the price that a Real SF U2 goes for, and then finding out different after calling SureFire for a warranty claim.

Yes, I have one of these clones. I knew it was a clone when I got it, but it's a great light to let the kids use when they want to play with a light and the minimag's won't cut it. Giving them my hotwires isn't going to happen for many obvious reasons. 

Now I just need to save my money to buy the real thing for me to play with


----------



## abvidledUK (Feb 7, 2007)

Carpenter said:


> I knew it was a clone when I got it, but it's a great light to let the kids use when they want to play with a light and the minimag's won't cut it. Giving them my hotwires isn't going to happen for many obvious reasons.
> 
> Now I just need to save my money to buy the real thing for me to play with



What you need is a clone copy of an Ultrafire !


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 10, 2007)

I received mine a short time ago this afternoon.

The tailcap clicky failed after just four activations , but I repaired it quickly enough, and I will handle the flashlight gingerly until after I take beam photographs, measure current consumption, take intensity measurements, and perform spectroscopy.
Then I'll beat the living tweedle out of it, try to drown it in the toliet, etc. :thumbsup:

Needless to say, I think it will rate fairly poorly on my website. :shakehead:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Feb 10, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Then I'll beat the living tweedle out of it, try to drown it in the toliet, etc. :thumbsup:
> 
> Needless to say, I think it will rate fairly poorly on my website. :shakehead:


20 stair whacks Craig! 20 stair whacks! :rock:


----------



## tenfour (Feb 10, 2007)

The_LED_Museum: it won't take much, i can tell ya that.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 10, 2007)

I gave it fifteen whacks against the concrete floor of a patio, and other than causing some cosmetic damage, no failures or malfunctions were detected.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 10, 2007)

I sent the link to its evaluation on my website to PK of SureFire, along with DealerExtreme's URL, so he/SureFire can take whatever action they deem necessary.


----------



## Mags (Feb 11, 2007)

Shame on those of you who are even considering buying this light, if even for modding purposes. If you respected surefire at all, you wouldnt give this light a second thought. I can understand buying a clone that hasnt been branded as the light it has been made to imitate, but this is going too far.


----------



## jclarksnakes (Feb 12, 2007)

Tenfour,
..Thanks for an excellent objective review. Many of us were unaware that there were knockoffs that actually went as far as copying the Surefire trademark. You have provided a valuable service educating us on this subject.
JC


----------



## jeepinpaul (Mar 1, 2007)

I purchase 3 of these lights from dealestreme when they were advertised and pictured as a U2 clone. I bought them to give a low cost gift for my buddies birthdays. I was shocked and very upset when they came in the mail etched as Surefire Digital U2 Ultra flashlights. I will not buy another product from dealextreme.

It is certainly is not the quality of a Surfire, but I must admit it is a pretty good LED light for $22 delivered. My non-flashlight obsessed friends will never notice the difference with their gift.


----------



## spring (May 8, 2007)

This is probably my first response to any posts on CPF. I am quite disappointed there were so many comments about the obvious cloning of the U2. This was clearly stated at the beginning of the post and to my knowledge the cloning issue has not been disputed by anyone. To me, this creates an opportunity for Surefire enthusiasts to point out the superiority of the real-deal in comparison to the clone. I think most members of the forum are not going to shell out any money on a light without doing a little research and I don't think anyone with a little common sense couldn't figure out that you can't buy a real U2 for the $20 to $25 range. I just did a Google search for U2 and the first website I found selling the real U2 had a price of $279. Also, non-flashlight enthusiast probably wouldn't even spend $25 for a light. Most people I know think you can buy a good light for $10.


----------



## billybad (May 10, 2007)

ty why do people post exactly what the thread asked not 2 hmmmmm


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 11, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*



Art Vandelay said:


> I feel sorry for anybody who buys these second hand, thinking they are getting a real Surefire. I've seen copies before, but this is counterfeit. They put the Surefire label on the side, good grief!


I wrote the above post back when thread first started. That was a long time ago. That was post #2 in this thread. 

This is an update. The "U2 Clone" no longer has any Surefire markings. Could that have been due to the indignation here at CPF, who knows? The OP did us all a favor by letting us know about this light. At the time this thread was started, nobody had heard about the "U2 Clone".


----------



## nima (May 11, 2007)

I cannot understand all the animosity that this light is being subjected to. I see two possible explanations, but neither make much sense. The first is that Surefire fans are angry that this may cut into their preferred company's revenue; that while competition is good in business, this product competes unfairly by stealing the Surefire design and markings. However, this product makes no effort to compete with Surefire's U2 because it's an entirely different product, sharing none of the real U2's market. No one who needs the quality and capabilities of a real Surefire U2 is going to settle for this toy. If anything, this product serves to advertise for the original.

My other conjectured explanation for the enmity towards this product is the fear that naïve buyers will purchase it under the premise that they will receive an authentic U2. This explanation, however, falls apart rather quickly as well, because there should exist no such naïve buyers of a flashlight that costs nearly three hundred dollars. Any prospective customer should be at least familiar enough with the light to know the function of the selector ring, and that it is to have more than two output levels. The seller may as well ship them an empty box.


----------



## jake25 (Jul 24, 2007)

i have a quick question being a noob to flashlights, do 2 RCR123s work in this or is it only one 18650?

thanks


----------



## tenfour (Jul 24, 2007)

jake, I don't think the light is even available anymore.


----------



## Knighj1 (Jul 24, 2007)

Its still here
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1285


----------



## Norm (Jul 24, 2007)

Knighj1 said:


> Its still here
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1285


This is a different light, similar body but has a P4 LED, it isn't designed to run on 2 RCR123s, as it says 1 X 18650.
Norm


----------



## jake25 (Jul 25, 2007)

this was the only u2 clone i've known and i've been looking at it for a while

i guess not....


----------



## jake25 (Jul 25, 2007)

wait wahts the difference


----------



## Norm (Jul 26, 2007)

jake25 said:


> wait wahts the difference


Different LED Cree instead of Luxeon and the body no longer tries to pretend to be a Surefire. I've had one of these for quite some time and it's on of the better made and better preforming lights that DX carries well worth the money.
Norm


----------



## fieldops (Jul 27, 2007)

Norm said:


> Different LED Cree instead of Luxeon and the body no longer tries to pretend to be a Surefire. I've had one of these for quite some time and it's on of the better made and better preforming lights that DX carries well worth the money.
> Norm



Which one do you have, Norm? I saw that there is one on DX that uses a 18650. The other can use multi volts and has 8 modes sort of like the Fenixes?


----------



## kboy25 (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*



daveman said:


> A clone would be fine.
> A counterfeit is not.
> 
> This is flat out forgery.
> ...


 

I agree with Daveman...superfire, ultrafire...we all know those are clones...but to actually put surefire on its label is to deceive people into thinking that is what it is....

although we should be smart enough to know SF lights won't be going for $20 :thinking:

like the old saying goes "if its sounds too good to be true, it probably is"
or something like that haha.


----------



## Norm (Jul 27, 2007)

fieldops said:


> Which one do you have, Norm? I saw that there is one on DX that uses a 18650. The other can use multi volts and has 8 modes sort of like the Fenixes?


This is the one I have http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1285
The 8 mode sounds good though, it wasn't available when I bought mine about 10 months ago.
Norm


----------



## fieldops (Jul 27, 2007)

yeah, the 8 mode one looks like it might be a good buy. I'll compare it closely to my real SF U2 when I get it.


----------



## sysadmn (Aug 1, 2007)

Knighj1 said:


> Its still here
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1285


 
At the risk of throwing gas on the flames "*SureFire 2 Modes CREE U2 LED Flashlight Black(18650)*":

http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=2752

This one has the Surefire logo. I emailed Kai - hopefully the link will be dead by the time most folks read this.


----------



## silversinksam (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*



tenfour said:


> Tail clicky is shorter. Notice the surefire.com link there... Also note that my U2 has Nekomane's z58 tailguard on it. That mod will not work with this clone, because the tailcap is all 1 piece.


 








I picked one of these up to compare it to my legit U2 and their's good news and bad news, I'll start with the good:

*The Good: The Chinese manufacturer did away with the **www.surefire.com** on the tailcap



*







*The Bad: It still says Surefire on the body*













Art Vandelay said:


> I feel sorry for anybody who buys these second hand, thinking they are getting a real Surefire. I've seen copies before, but this is counterfeit. They put the Surefire label on the side, good grief!


 
Don't feel sorry for me, I knew what I was buying my friend, I've done much research regarding Chinese -bunk -erroneous -not what they say it is junk, one of my articles regarding one of these bunk products produced a USA and European recall, stores like OCZ, Compusa and Bestbuy didn't (and probably still don't) like me much as I was a thorn in their @ss and managed to stop them from selling bogus thermal silver products for pennies and selling them for 1000% or more profit.. This particular article was very popular on many Continents, and many people opened their eyes to the world of bunk Thermal products, it was the outrage of the masses after the article appeared that stopped the big boys like Compusa and Bestbuy to pull these bogus products. The Chinese manufacturer really should stop putting the word Surefire on the body, perhaps they have on some looking at DX's new version, and perhaps I got old stock from another site, it is odd they removed the www.surefire.com on the endcap and left the Surefire on the tube with this revision....





*With that said*, I still believe that some of these Chinese lights aren't half bad and are possibly the best bang for the buck, certainly not this U2 Surefire copy, but I believe the Ultrafire C2 with the HA-III finish is the best bang for the buck LED light you can buy, they're even better if you upgrade the cooling and mod them a bit, but that's just my opinion. And you know the saying about opinions...:candle:




.


----------



## sysadmn (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme U2 clone review (Lux version)*

Counterfeit Batteries join Wine and Ferraris:
http://www.batteriesdigest.com/counterfeit_batteries.htm

http://www.radaronline.com/features...g_handbags_vera_wang_ipod_rolex_ferrari_1.php


----------



## Olaf (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey this looks cool!:twothumbs I didn't know Kai was still sellin the good version. Does anyone know is DX is still shipping the surefire verson also?


----------



## NickDrak (Sep 7, 2007)

*"Hey this looks cool!:twothumbs I didn't know Kai was still sellin the good version. Does anyone know is DX is still shipping the surefire verson also?"*

You are kidding right???
This is exactly why both of these companies will never see a dime of my money. :sick2:


----------

